# Cancelling Gym Membership



## scaryeire1 (23 Apr 2009)

I joined a gym last June 08, I have missed 3 direct debit payments since then, I have cancelled my DD as im in money problems at the moment, do you know what can happen if I dont pay the amounts owed and just stop altogether?  I never go and last time I was there was October 08.

Any help?


----------



## Curious81 (23 Apr 2009)

As far as I know its very difficult to cancel a gym membership if you have signed a contract for one year, which seems to be the standard minimum contract duration for most of the bigger gyms anyway.

Check out this:
http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Hot_Topics/Tip_Of_The_Week/Tips_Archive/Joining_a_gym.html


----------



## Towger (23 Apr 2009)

Nothing will happen, except you will get nasty letters. If you have ever used a credit card in the place, it is not unknown for them to try and use it's details to get the money. This is of course a breach of the Data Protection Acts, although they may claim the small print in their contract allows it.


----------



## scaryeire1 (23 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, my biggest worry is that if I dont cancel with them directly and say it comes to next year, will they try and say I owe them up to that point for a year and half cause I didn't cancel?

I was going to send a registered post letter cancelling my membership.


----------



## Towger (23 Apr 2009)

scaryeire1 said:


> I was going to send a registered post letter cancelling my membership.


 
There is no harm in doing that anyway. Keep it short and too the point.


----------



## mcaul (23 Apr 2009)

I'd go the  heart strings route - tell them that you have been made redundant and that you are unable to meet your everyday outgoings and therefore regret that you must cancel all non necessary items including sky tv & membership to the gymnasium.

Inform them that you understand that it was a yearly contract but that due to your circumstances, can they please accept early cancellation as it would help greatly in current circumstances.

If they say no, then just ignore their letters, if by the really odd chance they do take you to court, show this letter and no judge in the country will award against you - their solicitors will have told them that in any case.

If its Jackie Skelly, they may not play ball, but most others will.


----------



## scaryeire1 (23 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys, much appreciated.


----------

